# Best Hammer Tackers?



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

What do you guys think are the best most trouble free hammer tackers? I am so sick of all my Arrow tackers that never work or 1 out of 5 that works ok...


----------



## hammer7896 (Feb 28, 2010)

I have had good luck with Rapid and Prebena


----------



## Krause (Feb 26, 2012)

I hate the arrows.. I bought the new DeWalt, not once have I had a problem yet.. And a few bucks less !


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I like the yellow Stanley's, or preferably the Rapid 11 ones just like them. Long and skinny without the big fat head.

http://www.staplerwarehouse.com/p-1022-rapid-r11-ergonomic-hammer-tacker.aspx

http://www.stanleytools.com/default...c=SharpShooter&#174;+Heavy+Duty+Hammer+Tacker


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

the yellow stanely just mentioned is great.. but dont buy the fatmax model which might be the dewalt... i have one and its a peice of junk


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

I like to hang my tacker in a hammer holder, how do you hang the thin tackers? I also have a duofast that is a nice gun but you have to deal with that spring and removable clip that always drops off the scaffold and gets lost...


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

MF Custom said:


> I like to hang my tacker in a hammer holder, how do you hang the thin tackers? I also have a duofast that is a nice gun but you have to deal with that spring and removable clip that always drops off the scaffold and gets lost...


I made a metal hook and fastened it to the tacker. Paslode thin metal hooks work great.


----------



## StanDre (Mar 27, 2008)

Bostitch H2B is the best IMHO. They don't make them anymore, but you can usually find them on ebay. They fit perfect in a hammer holder too.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

StanDre said:


> Bostitch H2B is the best IMHO. They don't make them anymore, but you can usually find them on ebay. They fit perfect in a hammer holder too.


Thats what I have the most of. Just the other day one broke beyond repair, and I kid you not I was ready to go postal. They were the best tackers.


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

Can you get staples easy for them?


----------



## StanDre (Mar 27, 2008)

Staples are no problem. All the yards around here stock them, however you aren't going to find them at the big box stores.


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

Kuikens or Home Supply?


----------



## StanDre (Mar 27, 2008)

Kuikens, Glen Rock Lumber and Godwin Tool all have them....I'm not sure about Home Supply as I don't go there very often.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

I buy the staples by the case. Which I belive is 24 boxes. Much cheaper if you go though alot of them.


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

i use duofast, never have any problems


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

MF Custom said:


> I like to hang my tacker in a hammer holder, how do you hang the thin tackers? I also have a duofast that is a nice gun but you have to deal with that spring and removable clip that always drops off the scaffold and gets lost...


I use a rear pouch on my bags and put it in there.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

These are the ones i like to use . I make sure im at the right angle when you hammer down .




Bostitch hammer tacker . :thumbsup:



Arrow fastener . :thumbsup:


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

That works too. I got the canvas nut bag that iron workers use for steel work, it hold the stapler plus staples pretty good.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

StanDre said:


> Bostitch H2B is the best IMHO. They don't make them anymore, but you can usually find them on ebay. They fit perfect in a hammer holder too.


This

The only problem is that the power crown staples cost way more than t-50 staples. Someone should buy the production rights to the H2B from Bostich and rework them to use t-50's. I'd pay a mint for a new H2B that used cheap staples.


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

Gary H said:


> That works too. I got the canvas nut bag that iron workers use for steel work, it hold the stapler plus staples pretty good.


Aren't you afraid of a staple piercing your nuts? :whistling


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Power crowns staples are cheaper here then the T50. That was how I first started using the crown staples.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

GRB said:


> Aren't you afraid of a staple piercing your nuts? :whistling


I was married once. :whistling


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

TempestV said:


> This
> 
> The only problem is that the power crown staples cost way more than t-50 staples. Someone should buy the production rights to the H2B from Bostich and rework them to use t-50's. I'd pay a mint for a new H2B that used cheap staples.


You can buy the Bostitch PC staples pretty cheaply at, of all places, Staples.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

That is a good price. Thanks Greg.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

That is a damn good price. Way way cheaper than power crowns around here. 

I can buy A-11/T-50's (same thing) for 2.99 per 5000 locally.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

staples for hammer tackers are available everywhere here... 

my question for the american guys though, arent cap staples Code now though? or are you talking vapor barrier


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I have the Bostich H2B also but never use it because the availability of the staples. It was good though.

Now I have 10 arrows only half that work.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

My old roofer had at one time, a stapler for installing shingles. He didn't use it, but picked it somewhere along his travels. Very old. I wish now I had bought it from him so I could post a pic of it. I will put out the word to see if he is still around and has it.


----------



## hammer7896 (Feb 28, 2010)

I have seen and used the stapler for shingles. They work but they take a big swing to set the staples


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I use the cheap bostich stapler. Hardly ever jams. Their bigger one that is huge money stinks. Constantly jams and is a waste of time. I like the arrow staplers but I don't have one. Always end up bashing my fingers when I use it. Haven't switches over to caps yet, but I'll probably buy the bostich cap gun rather than that stapler that does caps.


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

my harbor freight hammer tacker works pretty nicely. i mean i dont know all the time but when i need it its there and does the job. hardly ever jams.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

JWilliams said:


> my harbor freight hammer tacker works pretty nicely. i mean i dont know all the time but when i need it its there and does the job. hardly ever jams.


Is it a crown stapler or flat?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I was trying to find the packaging from the one I bought from menards Wednesday. Its not the best but by far the worst. I cant remember the names but its the one cheaper than the masterforce.


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

flat staples


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

Here's what I got :thumbsup:

http://www.bostitch.com/default.asp?CATEGORY=BOS%5FMANUAL%5FFASTENING%5FHAMMER%5FTACKER&TYPE=PRODUCT&PARTNUMBER=H30-8D6&SDesc=PowerCrown%26%23153%3B+Hammer+Tacker+with+Holster

You can buy it on amazon here,

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B0000225IM/ref=nosim/13446222-20?s=merchant

Here is a larger picture,

http://www.bostitch.com/showPic.asp...mid_res/H30-8D6_mid_res.jpg&SDesc=PowerCrown™ 

Years ago I would use the bostich staples, but any more I use these and they work just the same.

http://www.menards.com/main/tools-h...avy-duty-staple-bostitch/p-1448285-c-9164.htm

IMO, it IS the best - had it since the mid 90's and it has never failed me, and its seen heavy, heavy use over the years.

I typically use it for roofing felt, or kraft faced insulation.

I honestly can't ever even remember it jamming up - not even one time.

It will go as fast as you can move with it, that is until its empty and needs reloading.


In my eyes, the only thing better is the Josef Kihlberg pneumatics.
Made in Sweden,...your not going to beat them :thumbup:


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

Tom M said:


> I have the Bostich H2B also but never use it because the availability of the staples. It was good though.
> 
> Now I have 10 arrows only half that work.


Yup half of my Arrows work half good... other times there jamming or shooting double overlaping staples with staples facing points up WTF?


----------



## Aztec (Jan 14, 2012)

I have a Bostitch H30 and a yellow stanley. I prefer the stanley because it holds 2 racks of staples. The Bostitch holds 1, but jams less.


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

Just bought a H2B will let you know how I like it.


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

I've used a bunch of different ones but the bostitch with crown staples is by far the best IMO . I'll have to check to see what model it is


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

CCCo. said:


> Here's what I got :thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.bostitch.com/default.asp?CATEGORY=BOS%5FMANUAL%5FFASTENING%5FHAMMER%5FTACKER&TYPE=PRODUCT&PARTNUMBER=H30-8D6&SDesc=PowerCrown%26%23153%3B+Hammer+Tacker+with+Holster
> 
> ...


Those staplers are great for slipping a piece of conduit into the handle and fastening tyvek without gettin on a ladder.:thumbup:


----------



## carpentershane (Feb 9, 2009)

I have several hammer tackers but the ones that deserve mention are my rapid R211. Made in Sweden, all one unit- no spring to pop off and fly off the roof- It never jams, nice tacker.

For WRB I use a Stinger cap stapler. Not a bad tacker for the price, although it tends not to sever the cap every once in awhile which causes a string of caps to pull out.


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

carpentershane said:


> I have several hammer tackers but the ones that deserve mention are my rapid R211. Made in Sweden, all one unit- no spring to pop off and fly off the roof- It never jams, nice tacker.
> 
> For WRB I use a Stinger cap stapler. Not a bad tacker for the price, although it tends not to sever the cap every once in awhile which causes a string of caps to pull out.


rapid R211 just checked this tacker out online and it looks real nice what staples will work in it?


----------



## carpentershane (Feb 9, 2009)

Just the regular t-50s


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

carpentershane said:


> Just the regular t-50s


Ok, that makes it a no brainer I will order one today. And as for all my Arrows I will give them away on Monday morning... good ridence!


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

A couple of years ago, I got 2 dozen Swedish made staplers form ebay for about $3-$4 apiece. I still have about 12 of them, and they work very well. I love the use Bostich staplers, but after a year of heavy use, the same weld breaks every time.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

MF Custom said:


> rapid R211 just checked this tacker out online and it looks real nice what staples will work in it?


It uses the T 50 staples. 1/4 5/16 and 3/8. 
I checked a little bit ago, and mine are indeed Rapid staplers.


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

Warren said:


> It uses the T 50 staples. 1/4 5/16 and 3/8.
> I checked a little bit ago, and mine are indeed Rapid staplers.


Then you got one hell of a deal...


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

I bought my Duo Fast in 1971 and it's still going strong :clap:


----------

